# The Mystery Of The Creaking Door



## GanjaGuru (Oct 12, 2005)

I had just moved up north and was living on property deep deep in the woods. No other houses for a few miles, and the woods full of coyote's bears and lions.
One night, a week or so after I moved in, I heard a creaking noise. It sounded exactly like the creaking door you hear in haunted house/murder movies. It seemed to be coming from the barn.
I figured I must have failed to latch the barn door.
In the morning I went out, and sure enough, the door was unlatched.
I thought it was kind of weird though.
There had been no wind the night before, and the door didn't creak when I opened and closed it.
Anyway I made sure to latch it every night.
About a week later I heard the creaking noise again. It continued for about half an hour. No wind.
Honestly, I was too scared to go out there at night, even with my dogs.
Since animals can't open doors, it seemed to indicate a person was out there.
The next day I went out there. The door was latched AND there were NO FOOTPRINTS on the muddy ground near the door.
A few nights later I heard that creaking door noise again.
Can YOU figure out what was going on?

_to be continued......_


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 12, 2005)

you were really stoned and your mind played tricks on you..

I actually have no clue


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 12, 2005)

tell da rest or did you not figure it out?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh yeah I found out, the very next night.


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 12, 2005)

well wat was it? Oh my god this is intense!:/


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 12, 2005)

The next night I invited 3 friends over. We waited and waited; no creaking.
The next night they came over again.  We waited and they were about to give up when it began again.  Lightly at first, then louder and louder.
We went outside, each with a 1,000,000 candlepower spotlight in 1 hand and a gun in the other.
We went out to the barn sorta spread out. Then we noticed the sound wasn't coming from the front of the barn where the door was.
It seemed to be coming from _behind the barn, on the roof!_

Cautiously we walked behind the barn. I eased back the hammer of my .357. Then we noticed it wasn't coming from the barn at all. _The creaking sound was coming from a tree!_
We shined the lights up there and saw the top of that tree swaying, but there was _no breeze._
Any more guesses?
_to be continued....._


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh my god you'r killing me here. What happened?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Oct 13, 2005)

it was a monkey


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 13, 2005)

Such a story teller ... Tell me, Tell me


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 13, 2005)

As I mentioned, there was no wind--at ground level.
However, the property I lived on was in a canyon, and sometimes we'd get a breeze that didn't reach the ground but blew at tree-top level.
And the tree the sound was coming from was a HUGELY tall Eucalyptus, prob. 100 years old.
Old Eucalyptus trees creak.
And sounds exactly like a creaking door.


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

oh my god. that was crazy great story.


----------



## phuch (Oct 13, 2005)

was it a vegoose?


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

but finish it already.


----------



## gcr6bk (Oct 13, 2005)

oh neva mind. dat is wierd.SPOOKEY.


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 14, 2005)

Cool! You can sleep again at night..  haha


----------

